# another boring intro



## BanannaSmoothie (Nov 18, 2008)

My name is Sam, I'm a big bearded Jew, I have a love of strawberry and bananna protien smooties.  I make them myself.  They are awesome.  

I practiced TKD for 7 years, with two concurrent years of BJJ and freestyle wrestling.  That was a long time ago.  I just joined a new dojang where I plan on finishing out my training.  But who is ever really finished?


----------



## Drac (Nov 18, 2008)

Greetings Sam and Welcome to MT...You are correct about the training..25 and some years later I'm still training and learning....


----------



## morph4me (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello Sam, welcome to MT


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Sam I like smoothies too.

I make one with Strawberries,Bannanas,Blue berries,Yogurt,Orange juice,Oatmeal,flax seed,and soy nuts. 

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## BanannaSmoothie (Nov 18, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Hey Sam I like smoothies too.
> 
> I make one with Strawberries,Bannanas,Blue berries,Yogurt,Orange juice,Oatmeal,flax seed,and soy nuts.
> 
> Welcome to MT!!


 
why not throw in a flux capacitor for an 84 delorian while your at it?

sounds tasty though


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 18, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Sam.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy Sam


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome Sam, enjoy.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello Sam and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Sam.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MasterWright (Nov 19, 2008)

Just be the best you can be!


----------



## crushing (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Mimir (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome to the site Sam. :wavey:


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 3, 2008)

welcome to MT

B


----------

